# Teich vergiftet



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Ich bin froh, dass ich endlich wieder in den Garten gehen kann
Mein Teich wurde vergiftet.

Zwei Links:

http://www.an-online.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=370593&template=an_detail_lino_alt

http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=d...=UTF-8&selm=4120833F.9241E70E%40gmx.de&rnum=1

Mittlerweile haben wir mit 70.000  Liter durchgespült

Ich melde mich später

MfG
Thomas



with compliments

Thomas Holle


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

boha.... was hast du denn für nachbarn  
glaube das ist der alptraum eines jeden teichbesitzers.

tut mir leid was dir passiert ist. und dazu noch in meiner nähe


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Hallo, 

krasse Geschichte. 

Ich denke da wird eine Überwachungskamera auch nicht helfen. 
Gegen solche Geisteskranken Menschen kann man sich fast nicht schützen.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Mensch Thomas, was für ne irre und traurige Geschichte; hast Du Anzeige erstattet, damit wenigstens ansatzweise daran gearbeitet wird?

Wenn bei uns nachts jemand rumschleichen würde, dann würd ich den Hund rauslassen  -  aber Teich vergiften kann er auch nicht verhindern.

Ich bin mit Dir stinkesauer; laß es nicht einfach so ins Leere laufen, wenns geht


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Ich habe wirklich alles versucht.

Den Faulenzern von Sterncheträgern musste ich noch klar machen, dass sie für die Strafverfolgung zuständig sind.

Reagiert haben sie erst, als ich mit einer Strafanzeige wg. vereitelun einer gStrafverfolgung im Dienst gedroht habe. :steinigung: 

..., dann haben die fast eine halbe Stunde mit ihrem Chef telefoniert.

Die Zeitung war für mich so ungefähr die letzte Chance noch Bewegung in die Behörden zu bringen. (Eine halbe Stunde später war die Wasserbehörde hier. Arme Kläranlage)

Das hat funktioniert- und mein Verdacht ist schon seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr Zuhause  dea: 

Nachdem ich jetzt mit 70 TSD nachgespült habe hoffe ich nur, dass die Pflanzen überleben.

Der Teich ist tot.

Ich stelle morgen mal ein paar Bilder ein.
(Wirklich nur für den, der die Toilette direkt neben sich hat  :cry: )  

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

ein wirklich megaschwarzes szenario wie es düsterer nicht auszumalen ist!
welch motiv muss man für solch eine tat haben? 
oder einfach nur debiler beweggrund?
UNGLAUBLICH


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Thomas!

Sehe es mir nach; aber es ist reichlich unklug, Einzelheiten in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten. Eine größeren Gefallen kannst Du einem möglichen Tatverdächtigen nicht tun.   



> Den Faulenzern von Sterncheträgern musste ich noch klar machen, dass sie für die Strafverfolgung zuständig sind.
> 
> Reagiert haben sie erst, als ich mit einer Strafanzeige wg. vereitelun einer gStrafverfolgung im Dienst gedroht habe.


Da sag ich mal nix zu. Hast Du bestimmt im ersten Anflug des Zorns nicht so gemeint


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

mein Mitgefühl. Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich sagen soll. Habe natürlich auch immer Sorge, dass mir jemand etwas in den Teich wirft (vor allem, wenn die __ Frösche lärmen...) - aber dass so etwas wirklich passiert !

Tut mir sehr leid, vor allem um Deine Fische.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

